# New Guy Intro



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

didn't see a spot for intro's. since I'm a new guy, figured I'd post one in here.
If I missed it, sorry.

Real name is Greg, but my old Army nickname is Gumby.
just turned 40, married and have a 10 yr old son.
wife "surprised" me with a bottom rung MTB back in '04, a Trek. I live in NW KC area, so not too much mountain biking to be had, and the shifters suck, so it sat for a # of yrs...
she knew that when I lived in Germany (Army) I use to MTB all the time, and that I loved to ride my 18 speed as a teenager.
I have a bad low back due to job hazards over the years (was a combat-cameraman), and some neck issues from a motorcycle accident in '98 - but I use to work out all the time prior to that accident (now I can't run - leading me to want a road bike).

so, I've since put road tires on the MTB, bought a CycleOps Fluid2, have been reading a couple bike magazines the past year+, have read these forums for a bit... I've had the "bug" for a road bike for a few years, just hadn't come to the point where i say "fluck it, this is for me, I'm going to do it". Almost did it this August, but wife needed surgery and is off work for a few more months still.

here I am, reading, attempting to learn from your experiences/questions, before I buy a road bike early next spring. I ride my trainer at least 3 times a week, ranging from 30 minutes to just shy of an hour, trying to get in some type of shape. don't have a bike computer yet, or a HRM, but i do keep track of cadence and change up what gears i'm in... 
I have a couple training DVDs that I'm waiting to watch (the one that came with the Fluid2 and a Spinnervals that I picked up at the LBS) - just don't have a DVD player in my basement yet, but will after Xmas when my son gets an Xbox360. 

I'm obviously long-winded and not afraid to share anything. I could go on and on, but you all have probably stopped reading already.

thx for having me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to RBR, Gumby. Nice first post, IMO. 

I think if you can endure the trainer 3x a week through the winter months you've earned the right to a real road bike, and you've got from now till spring to decide just what interests you.

Depending on your price range, there are lots to choose from, but with lower back issues it's especially important to work with a reputable LBS/ fitter to ensure getting the right bike (for you) and get it sized/ fitted correctly. 

Apologies for the unsolicited comments. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Welcome to RBR, Gumby. Nice first post, IMO.
> 
> I think if you can endure the trainer 3x a week through the winter months you've earned the right to a real road bike, and you've got from now till spring to decide just what interests you.
> 
> ...


All comments welcome, even very blunt ones I may not want to hear but need to be said.

I do have an LBS close by (10 miles) that specializes in Specialized bikes, which is where I bought the CycleOps from (and where my wife got the entry model Trek MTB). I have gone in there about 5+ times since this summer... just in there a few days ago to buy the training DVD.

due to my lack of low back flexibility, I think I'll be looking along the lines of their Secteur models. not ruling out any of the other "plush" ride bikes out there... as there are a # of other shops in the outter KC areas (and I have a friend who owns a shop back where we grew up outside StLouis - but he sells high dollar stuff, Cervelo, Cinelli, Pinarello - long drive to go see him).

again, thanks, I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions when the time comes.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to RBR. Specialized bikes are a good & highly thought of brand. If you're looking for a dropped bar bike I'd suggest a Roubaix. They're a little more upright that the other Spec rd. bikes & they ride very comfortably - less harsh than Specs other race bikes.


----------



## J3SSEB (Dec 17, 2010)

Sweet! Another new guy, I'm not alone


----------



## cjsiege (Dec 8, 2010)

J3SSEB said:


> Sweet! Another new guy, I'm not alone


New guy thread!


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

J3SSEB said:


> Sweet! Another new guy, I'm not alone


are we in the same boat?
do you have a road bike? do you know what a "clincher" is (i don't yet, assuming it's a tubeless rim)?
i've got a ton of questions still... saving up for a bike in the spring... but after reading that thread about those bikes being built (Neuvation), i'm definitely interested in something like that (gotta check seating geometry and all that, though).

i really don't know what a lot of stuff means. i know what a bottom bracket is, but what does "BB30" mean and why is it thought of so highly?
A clincher? Has nothing to do with trying to get to a toilet really quick, right
the reach and drop on different handlebars? is that how wide they are and how wide the drops are (wide where your hands go, that is)?
the difference between certain wheelsets - what do the terms mean between 700 and 705 or 760? is that just weight?
which tire width is best?
how do you know if the wheels you have are rated for your fat ass or not? i weight about 220 right now, at 6' tall. could stand to lose 40-50 lbs (would like to). when i use to work out all the time, i was up to 195, but no flab. <-- before i got married, after motorcycle crash, that is.

i'm sure it would behoove me to attend my LBS' bike maintenance classes in case I’m nowhere near them when something goes wrong.

As you can see, I have a ton of questions… 
My LBS has a plan to find a seat that’s right for you, that’s a plus. They’re great guys, too.
I think I’ll just want to know the terminology so I can follow what people are saying and WHY what they’re saying matters and to what.


----------



## J3SSEB (Dec 17, 2010)

> A clincher? Has nothing to do with trying to get to a toilet really quick, right


 HAHAHA!!! :lol: To tell you the truth, I'm not familiar with that term at all. I'm new to road cycling but have been riding mountain bike for quite some time now. I may not be the best person to answer all your questions or come to for advice, but I will say this, forget about all that terminology and logistics stuff. Just find a bike that fits and ride, ride, and ride some more.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Generally speaking there are two main types of bike tires; Clinchers (sometimes called wired ons) and Tubulars,(sometimes called sew ups. They each require different rims & are not interchangeable.

Tubulars are tires whose inner tube is actually sewn inside the tire. The 2 sides of the tire are sewn together to encase the tube. The are mounted on "tubular rims" that don't have the straight vertical sides with hooked beads. The tires must be glued onto the rims. The advantages to these are light weight, and slightly better road feel. Disadvantages are repairing flats. That requires cutting the threads apart, finding & patching the tube, sewing the tire back together, then gluing it back on the rim. Tubular tires are usually used for racing only. 

Clincher tires, or wired on mount on the rim pretty much the way car tires do. The rims have straight surfaces on either side on the tire with a small "hooked" bead toward the inside. The tires themselves have either wire or Kevlar beads. When the tires are installed on the rims & inflated the air pressure holds the tire beat tightly against the rim. Automobile tires are installed & designed the same way. Clinchers also require tubes. The advantages of using clinchers are lower cost, although some are quite pricey, ease of installation, and repairing flats. Clincher tires come in a wide variety of styles, widths, and are generally what you'll find on most bikes. Some clinchers are very light weight and are, or can be used for racing. Clinchers are by far the most popular tires in use.

Tubeless tires are a relatively new product & I won't comment on them because I have no experience with them. Somebody else may chime in with more info on these.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for clearing that up for me. i had an idea what the meant, wasn't not 100% sure, but didn't know the pros/cons to each. 

y'know, as kids, we just took apart our Mongoose and Diamondbacks (or Huffy/Schwinn), cleaned it, put it back together and rode.

i plan on riding, riding, riding, and then some more, i just want to be informed before i make the purchase.

from reading all the different posts, it seems the main things to look for are:
1 - comfortable fit
2 - like the looks of it (or else you won't want to ride it)
(and then for performance aspects)
3 - wheels make a big difference (in motorcycle terms, it would be "unsprung weight", don't know the term for bicycles)
4 - components (one of the reasons i don't like my cheapo MTB, if i'm pedaling hard and i shift, it'll almost throw the chain off)

so, if what i'm reading is a good start, then finding a bike that fits me and my lack of flexing low back, that i like the looks of, and if it has decent wheels/components, i'd be set up to love riding. 

is it sad that i actually enjoy riding my crap MTB on my trainer without any training videos? i just watch Netflix stuff, like old Sherlock Holmes movies, Family Guy, and National Geographic Documentaries?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Comfortable fit is important. Most folks just go to a store, get a bike, then have an experienced shop person adjust it for them. That way is all right. The best way to be fit is to determine what bike(s) geometry & sizes fit your body measurements the best. This is significantly more trouble & probably more expensive, too. This is how I buy my bikes. When I ride them they are the same as wearing a custom made Italian suit. They're perfect. The 1st method is also good, just not as good as the latter.

Wheels are the most important part of the bike aside from the frame. Like you, I have tons of experience on motorcycles. Rather than unsprung weight, we call it rotating weight. Wheels & tires are always a compromise. Light weight = fast acceleration, easier climbing, better stopping. Unfortunately it also means less durable, more expensive &, in the case of tires, short life.

Re: riding your trainer & enjoying it...the only thing I can say is that you, my friend, are a truly sick individual.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

got my Xmas present today from my wife.

a new Cateye V3.

*edit - got it cuz i wanted a HR monitor while i got my flabby ass back in shape. then was looking at the semi-decent ones, and those that are also kinda nice watches (since my last watch broke about 6 months ago). talked about some "computers" that monitor your cadence, etc, while she was asking why i was counting in my head and timing it (we were talking about why i was shifting and going faster, then slower, then faster).
told her that i'd be happy w/ a HR monitor for Xmas, and when i get a road bike in the spring, i'll get something that keeps cadence, distance, time, and all that... 
then i saw all the reviews of Cateyes double wireless and other cool gadgets. 
now i have the V3 to put on my bike while i train. 
i'm geeked.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GumbyN said:


> got my Xmas present today from my wife.
> 
> a new Cateye V3.
> 
> ...


Gotta give you credit for both enduring the trainer and wanting to do things the right way. When spring comes I think you'll have earned that shiny new bike. 

Last, but not least, kudo's to your wife for supporting your endeavor! :thumbsup:


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I love this thread. I was in the same boat about four months ago. Riding a mountain bike with road tires and trying to get in some sort of shape. Also thinking I might like to have a road bike and started listening to the experts on this site and one other. I was a little afraid of the riding position but once I started testing bikes that all went away. Your choices are endless and as mentioned earlier in this thread the Specialized Roubaix is a great bike for your application. I also checked out Trek, Cannondale and ended up on a Giant Defy Advanced 1. It was the best fit for me by far and you will read over and over, if it feels right, that's the bike. For me the medium frame was just right which is basically a 53cm frame. I almost bought a Specialized in a 52cm frame but liked the Giant better. Then a professional fitting and you're off and running. I'm 51 and now ride between 20 and 40 miles per ride three to four times a week and I can assure you, I didn't think that was possible four months ago. Go for it. It will be the best thing you ever did for yourself and your family. Clears your head and reduces your stress as well as your weight  Lastly, take your time building up your mileage range. It will come over time for sure. If you can go one hour on a trainer you are a better man than I. 

Welcome to the forum. It's a great place to hang out and get some good advice.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

This is going to be a fun thread to watch. Much more fun than I would have imagined!

I'm not a new guy, though. I'm an old guy. Been cycling since '85. Took a long break off the bike, but been back into it for a couple of years now. I raced back in '85 thru '91. Then recreational (mostly) 'til '99/'00. Then very little until '08. Then gradually back into it. Now I'm riding very often. No more racing for me, though. I much prefer to mentor younger cyclists. I've started a local cycling club and the guys all call me "Coach". I can mostly hang with them, even though I'm about twice their average age!

Anyway, welcome to the forum, padawans! Ask questions 'til you heart is content!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to RBR Gumby. Much to be learned here and many good people to teach it to you. Beware of the Lounge and anyone offering you Skittles though! It could be a trap!


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

GumbyN said:


> due to my lack of low back flexibility, I think I'll be looking along the lines of their Secteur models. not ruling out any of the other "plush" ride bikes out there... as there are a # of


Just thinking - if low back flexibility is your basic issue, you might have no problem at all. The best position for a roadie on the bike is hips forward, seat bones pressing solidly on the wide part of the seat, and a flat back. As long as you stay out of some wild aero-optimized curl it seems there is nothing fundamentally wrong with this.

Take advantage of the fitting you get when buying. It's been said already but every brand, every model, etc have different sizing regardless of whether it's labeled "L" or "58cm". And save some money for accessories. You'll want to buy good shorts and shoes.

In the meantime keep cranking the trainer. Concentrate on riding smoothly and every other workout do intervals with higher intensity / changes of pace. Then have a rest ride next time.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for the replies, guys.
i'm down at the in-laws for a total of 4 days and had dreams of finally getting my road bike.

i hooked up my Cateye V3 later that evening, then road for 40+ minutes... it seemed a lot easier, for some strange reason. 
focused on keeping my cadence up around 75+, but mostly in the mid-80s to low 90s. 
speed wasn't really up there as I'm sure the MTN isn't geared for "speed". 
kept my HR above 140, sometimes peaking in the 160s when i'd push hard in a big gear for an interval...
anyways, i'm stoked.

really lookin forward to saving up and getting something that'll fit me.
when i mention my low back, the problem i have is bending forward due to tightness. so, i'll have to see how much of a "reach" it is on some bikes compared to the "plush" style.

*edit:
forgot to mention, i've been reading up on some topics here regarding "bibs" and things like that. i already have a couple pair of shorts, but they suck (cheapest pair i've found anywhere - obviously getting what you pay for). so, currently riding in basketball type shorts.
also, a buddy of mine is a sponsored triathlete who said he could hook me up with pedals on the cheap (Look). I've also checked out some shoes that would fit my super wide feet, and specialized make some that fit me really well.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

GumbyN,

Welcome to RBR. I work in a bike shop and lately have been encountering a lot of people looking for their first road bike (with the "down economy" one of the few categories where sales still seem fairly strong.) Like others have said, fit is paramount. There are a number of models from all the "big brands" that offer a more upright riding position with a taller head tube.

My advice, find a bike shop with the oldest guy with shaved legs. A great start unless all he wants to talk about is his long past racing career. (No, it's not sexist - most women have shaved legs!)


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Gumby-
One area where I tend to not "skimp" is in cycling shorts. I uses bib shorts since they don't roll down, as shorts will. 
Riding in basketball shorts or gym shorts is OK for a few miles, but much more than that and you'll want to keep "the boys" out of the way. If you have a Performance Bike Shop near you, that's a great place to get good quality cycling clothing at a very good price.

Also, proper fitting shoes is extremely important.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

frpax said:


> Also, proper fitting shoes is extremely important.


+1. Unless you're really familiar with a brand, that's something that shouldn't be bought "online."


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

the basketball shorts are just for riding on the trainer right now. i have noticed "the boys" do need to be positioned properly...
---

regarding shoes/pedals.
would they benefit me right now on the trainer? 
after reading other threads on here, i'm sure i'll get different answers from different people.
the plan is to upgrade to a road bike in the spring, with bike shoes and clipless pedals. so, i was figuring here soon i'd buy the shoes/pedals and start riding them to get use to them and to help me with my motion while on the trainer.

and buying some bibs or shorts now would be advisable? my rump does get a little tender after 40 minutes and it's not easy to stand up on the CycleOps (it's easy, the bike just doesn't sway like it should).


----------



## Aggdaddy (Jun 18, 2010)

I always use the my clipless shoes and cycling shorts for trainer workouts. Ideally you want the same setup and feel as you would outdoors.

You just don't have to worry about the helmet. I don't wear the gloves or cycling jersey either. Just a regular t-shirt. I only do about 30 minutes on the trainer anyway.


Cycling with regular shoes would require a slightly different pedal stroke than with clipless. I think you would get more from training with your cycling shoes than without.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GumbyN said:


> the basketball shorts are just for riding on the trainer right now. i have noticed "the boys" do need to be positioned properly...
> ---
> 
> regarding shoes/pedals.
> ...


You're right, you will get different answers from different people, but that (IMO) is a benefit of a forum. Someone's logic may hit home with you or they'll offer something you didn't think of.

Of the two choices (bibs/ shorts or pedals/ shoes), I'd definitely opt for the shorts/ bibs. Riding a trainer isn't nearly the same as riding out on the road, and IME changing position, while possible to some extent, isn't as easily accomplished as riding out on the road, so there are definite pluses comfort-wise wearing (at least) padded shorts. 

IMO going clipless in the off season might offer _some_ benefit in that it may keep you motivated to ride the trainer along with improved pedaling efficiency, but depending on what you're now using, it probably won't be a dramatic difference.

I don't think there's a wrong choice, but I'd probably opt to take some time to learn about the different systems, decide what features are most important and purchase them along with the road bike, because they're an integral part of the fit process that'll be done at that time.

But again, be kind to your butt and get yourself some padded shorts/ bibs.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Sitting here at work in NJ, watching the snow melt out side, hoping its gone by the weekend. Was looking through my favorites and ran across this Beginner's Corner. It brought back fond memories of learning all things road bike back in 2005 when I decided to get in to it. Its a wonderful forum and will teach you every thing you need to know. Thank you every one, I'm now an addict, too. One piece of advice I'd offer? No matter how nice the shop owner, he will try to sell you what he has, not necessarily what you want. Not that he's a bad person, its just that the bikes aren't there on consignment. He had to buy them and he needs to sell whats on the floor. So, short of ordering a bike, be flexable about brand and lbs while finding the right size.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Of the two choices (bibs/ shorts or pedals/ shoes), I'd definitely opt for the shorts/ bibs. Riding a trainer isn't nearly the same as riding out on the road, and IME changing position, while possible to some extent, isn't as easily accomplished as riding out on the road, so there are definite pluses comfort-wise wearing (at least) padded shorts.


decided to check bonktown today, after researching bibs/shorts last week. low and behold, they had some Castelli bibs that came up a couple minutes before i hit the site. $79.99 for stuff reg price at $219.
even if they don't end up being a favorite, they are the same price as some of the cheapest bibs i've scouted on the interwebz.

took the weekend off from the trainer, but hit it last night anyway.
i've noticed some flab coming off, which is good. the legs feel good as well, getting back some size in the thighs (i use to be able to leg press a lot, and my legs got so big i had to switch to boxers cuz i couldn't pull up my tighty-whiteys), they had turned to twigs here the past few years.
need to build up my endurance... can't wait to fix my TV, it would be nice to watch a training DVD or invest in a sufferfest vid (or 3). right now, just listening to my iPod while i pedal.
i'm sure the gearing of my MTB is a lot different from a compact setup of a road bike. biggest gear, going at 80 cadence is barely over 20 mph. just been doing intervals in no particular design, just until my HR hits a certain point, then i back it off (don't want to blow a gasket as i get back into shape).


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

ah, question i had... probably would be better to ask my LBS, since it's about LBS' in general.

my LBS sells Specialized. i'm not dead set on a brand, but will be looking at a more relaxed fit. of some of the Specialized framesets, the Secteur looks like it's their "plush" ride frame. 

do LBS' order in the bike you want if they don't have the size (and component group) you want? like if i wanted shimano 105s instead of Tiagra/Sora and they didn't have that in, would they order one in for me or do they generally try to pimp what they have in stock?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GumbyN said:


> ah, question i had... probably would be better to ask my LBS, since it's about LBS' in general.
> 
> my LBS sells Specialized. i'm not dead set on a brand, but will be looking at a more relaxed fit. of some of the Specialized framesets, the Secteur looks like it's their "plush" ride frame.
> 
> *do LBS' order in the bike you want if they don't have the size (and component group) you want?* like if i wanted shimano 105s instead of Tiagra/Sora and they didn't have that in, would they order one in for me or do they generally try to pimp what they have in stock?


First off, you shouldn't be the one telling the LBS what size you need; that's their job, and reputable shops will do their job. Beyond that, if a shop won't order the size you need, you should leave and go to another LBS that has an interest in sizing/ fitting their customers correctly.

IMO the best answer to the second part of your question is to ask the particular shop if they'll order the model with the component group you want. I say this because many will, but their policies vary from a non-refundable deposit (from 25 to 50%) to a full refund if you decide against the bike - or some variation like store credit. I advise that you know the stores policies before letting them swipe your card. 

This brings up the point of shopping for shops along with bikes. You'll do well to seek out shops that recognize the importance if finding the right bike for a customers intended purposes, then take the steps to ensure they're sized/ fitted correctly. These shops aren't hard to identify, because they'll relay the message through their actions/ conversations during your visits.

If you let it, this can be both a fun and learning experience. Ask questions regarding their fit process, where they suggest you test ride the bikes, and if ever you get to the point of confusion, you can always update this thread for advice/ opinions.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like you stumbled upon a bargain on those bibs, so kudo's to you.

Regarding the MTB gearing: If a cadence of 80~ at 20MPH~ gets you the workout you want, then I'd say live with the gearing for the next couple of months. OTOH, most cassettes aren't that pricey, so maybe consider a gearing change if you think it'll make a difference and help keep you motivated - although that doesn't seem to be a problem for you.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

no, the gearing hasnt' been an issue, just seems that MTB gearing is lower/torque minded where road bikes are most likely more top speed geared.. as they should be if used where they're designed to be used.
just that i notice some guys talking about their speed over the duration of their rides, etc, and i notice that i've only topped out at 22mph on the trainer. not that i'm comparing, just making conversation.

as far as my LBS goes, it seems to me that they're top notch.
every time i go in there, they help me out best they can, they are always fitting someone to a bike while i'm there... i've asked about standover sizes, my inseam, frame sizes, etc, and they start off with the size i also believe would be for me (before i even say what i think). i haven't been fitted, cuz i haven't shopped, just talked.

the reason i ask is because they, Specialized, like other makers, have different levels of components for the same frame. while not a huge shop, my local has only a couple of each frame in stock (that's on the floor). so, in case they don't have the components on the frame i'd like, just curious if most would order it up.
figured i'd need to just ask them, but i'm sure they would.
luckily, KC has a good number of shops with different brands to choose from.

anywho, i'm off work and headin' home for my trainer ride. wooooot!
thx for all the info, i appreciate it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Points taken re: the MTB gearing.

If your LBS is top notch and you're comfortable dealing with them, that's worth a lot in my book. I agree that they'd likely accommodate you by ordering the model of choice. And stating the obvious, once you found the brand/ model that fit and handled the way you liked, a change to component level won't change that, so at that point I wouldn't be afraid to order sight unseen - unless you weren't sure of colors.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

If I were you I'd look at compact double gearing. KC is not exactly hilly so you're not going to run out of torque. Mine is 50-34 in front and 12-27 in back and with that range of ratios you have loads of range yet with 20 total speeds the gap between gears is still very small. I often shift 2 gears at a time just because a single gearshift doesn't make that much difference.

Agree with PJ: the bike shop that helps you find what you need and want is the shop to use. If you're just buying a seat or getting a wheel trued you can spend just a little to get a feel for their knowledge and value. Unfortunately when you're starting out everything is reverse - the size of purchase and the criticality of the shop guidance is the greatest and your personal knowledge is the least. So take your time. I suggest shopping when they are not very busy so your tire kicking doesn't test their priorities.

David


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

i don't live in KC proper, but just outside of it to the northwest where there are plenty of hills (not super steep, but hilly enough).
i'm sure if you just drive through KS and MO via Hwy 70, you'll never see hills, even some that are so steep you have to zig-zag your way up them on a bike (i lived on hills like that as a kid).
planned on going the compact double route. thanks for the info about the LBS.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

starting my intense research phase...
*still riding the trainer for at least 30+ minutes, normally 40-50, @ 3 or 4x a week.
*not a fan of my Spinnervals DVD, pretty damn boring (but it's a recovery workout disc). the DVD that came with the CycleOps is pretty cool "Real Rides; Power" where you ride with the guys doing a 40 minute long criterium - found myself at one point trying to lean around the turn.. haha.. 
*picked up 2 pair of Giordana shorts of bonktown for the price of the 1 Castelli bib. oddly enough, when i wear any of them on my MTB seat, the "boys" tend to go numb about 35 minutes into it (i don't get out of the saddle much). when they do, i shift into the biggest gear, stand up and pump for a bit. the seat is really thick, maybe the extra padding from the chamois combined with the thick seat is causing the issue - hopefully won't be an issue when i get the road bike saddle. 
*in KC, it was 8*F for a high all of last week, 70* yesterday, snow/mix slated for next monday... this weather blows.
*going to shop in person for bikes this weekend.

as i said before, right now, looking at the relaxed geometry bikes from (in no particular order):
Look 566 (w/ shimano 105)
Giant Defy Advanced 3
Felt Z5
Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 105
Specialized Secteur Comp Compact (top of that model line - but i don't think my LBS has one in stock, just the lower level Secteurs with a different al frame material and without the 2nd set of zerts inserts) --- was also thinking of the Roubaix Elite Apex (but don't know much about the components on it).

4 of the 5 are carbon frames (Spec is not)... and obviously my price range is right around $2k.
while i know they're not "entry level" bikes, i don't want to get a bike then immediately want to upgrade the componentry. basically, i don't want a bottom of the barrel set of components that would keep me from riding (like my old MTB has). i don't need the biggest and best bling out there. these models are from well known, highly thought of brands that back their equipment, and in the relaxed/plush fit that i "think" i may need based on my back/neck issues. will be trying to test ride these this weekend and in the coming weeks.


*when i test ride, some of these places are in downtown KC, the heart of traffic-ville that i'm not familiar with. i've read that it's smart to take it on a fairly long ride to get a real feel for it, but wouldn't 5-10 minutes over some urban terrain also give me a good feel (not how it climbs or anything, though, downtown KC is pretty flat). i guess i'm mostly worried about how my body feels when i'm in pedaling position and then how it feels under me/absorbs bumps.
i guess i just need to go do it and shut up?

any help that i may have missed from reading the forums 5 times a day for the past couple months that might help me?

why those specific models?
*relaxed fit
*not bottom rung components - or look to upgrade in the next 2 months
*don't want to go over $2k
*i'm not a racer, and if i do enter a few races, it will be for the enjoyment of competition/personal challenge. i don't need top o' the line stuff (i drive a stripped down, '04 Ford Ranger, single cab that i squeeze into - it does its job, no bling to it).

told you i was long-winded (and have adult ADD).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to see you're sticking with the training regimen - as tedious as it can be. 

Regarding the numbness, I think you're doing just about all you can do to minimize it. Riding a trainer isn't the same as being out on the road and (speaking from my own experiences) I know I tend to tilt my pelvis forward some, increasing pressure on that area. It take a concerted effort to shift back to minimize the numbness you describe. So in addition to what you're already doing, that may be something to keep in mind.

I think you have all good choices on your initial bike list. As far as test rides are concerned, focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling, along with placement of controls and how they feel/ function. The reason it's good to get out for an extended test ride is because it allows you to get into what I call a rhythm, so you'll settle into a position that (hopefully) will be comfortable to you. If that doesn't happen, or the bike doesn't feel like an extension of you, it may not be the best choice for you and go on to the next.

If you're stuck doing rides in a high traffic area, try to visit the shops when there's apt to be less traffic, and ask if there are some roads you can pick up that get you out of the more congested areas. And don't forget - this is supposed to be _fun!!_


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

was going to go to a # of shops today, but ended up only hitting 3 of them.
*first stop, the local shop that sells specialized. told them what i was looking for and other models i planned on shopping for. i had ruled out the Roubaix initially based on prices on the Specialized website, but they have the Roubaix Elite priced in my range. had one my size, ready to roll. test rode for a couple miles in the cold (in jeans and a jacket). really surprised at how smooth it was over these bumpy city roads. also, the seat didn't bother me like my MTB seat does almost immediately, i can kinda see why it makes me numb (it's too damn soft). i've never had a bike thrust forward so quickly with every pedal stroke. first time with SRAM shifters, that was wild, but see how easy it can get.

*second shop also sells Specialized, but went there for their other lines they reportedly have based on their website (Ridley, Seven). well, they only had 1 Ridley and it was a cyclecross bike. did get to talk to one of the guys for an extended period of time and asked him other questions about the Roubaix and the top o' the line Secteur, which iw as hoping they'd have so i could compare it to the bottom of the line Roubaix - they didn't.
but they were really helpful, have a ton of things in stock, and tons of accessories - about 5x the size of my local shop.

*third shop has Giant, Scott, Orbea and Colnago. shop just moved, very limited in #'s of bikes on the floor to test ride, only had Colnago cyclecross bike, some of the cheaper Scott bikes... and they were obviously too busy to talk to everyone, so i just looked around. they had 2 ppl working and nobody said boo to me the entire time. they had the bike i was looking at, Giant Defy Advanced 3, had on a display, but not my size.

*fourth shop i called before i started driving that way just to ensure they were open still (an hour away from me). they were open, but then i asked if they had any Look/Felts in stock.. guy listed off that they only had 3 looks, none in the model i was after, all 3 were '09 models and way out of my price range. they had 1 felt model, and it was a womens bike.

*one more shop i need to hit up and they sell Cannondale... just was too far to drive in 1 weekend afternoon.

so far, the Roubaix Elite is the front runner - also gets a slight edge because it's the local shop... was not as big of a reach to the bars as i was expecting or as bumpy. they adjusted the seat to the right hight, moved the bars for me... quick tutorial over the SRAM shifters, gave me a helmet (left mine at home), a strap for my jeans... i asked for a suggested route (gave me one that's not a busy street, up and down hill, some bumps, some smooth).
the shop is also really good on customer service, best of the ones i've been in (not just the ones i've been in today, either).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A reputable LBS providing solid customer service is hard to beat, and should be a strong consideration when shopping for a new bike. 

I saw your post in the Specialized thread, and while I think all of the bikes under consideration are fne choices, if the Roubaix fits, rides and handles the way you like _and_ you can swing the price, I don't think you'll ever regret going with it.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> while I think all of the bikes under consideration are fne choices, if the Roubaix fits, rides and handles the way you like _and_ you can swing the price, I don't think you'll ever regret going with it.


i was thinking the same thing.
i also haven't been able to test-ride 3 of the other 4 (2 aren't in stock at the supposed shop that carries them), and the other haven't had a shot to see yet (and it's over an hour away).
as far as fit, rides, handles... well, nothing really to compare it to in recent memory. last road bike i had was an expensive (for them) Schwinn in the mid 80s. this was way faster, lighter, etc. i was also a teenager and didn't have back/neck issues like i do now.
so far, the Roubaix is in a huge lead by default, location, and price...


btw - thx to everyone for their help (including those that didn't post in here but i've read their replies somewhere else)


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

IMO Just ride your bike, get it tuned so shifting is perfect. Change to skinny tires and you are set. The more you get into techs, less you will enjoy the ride. Get off the trainer and go out when road is clear. You get so much more benefit from riding outside. Dont forget helmet and eye protection. Have fun!


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

bought a *Specialized Roubaix Elite* yesterday, brought it home today.
gonna put it on the trainer tomorrow (we just got 6" of snow in KC the past 2 days, and bad weather for the next week).

i'm geeked.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GumbyN said:


> bought a *Specialized Roubaix Elite* yesterday, brought it home today.
> gonna put it on the trainer tomorrow (we just got 6" of snow in KC the past 2 days, and bad weather for the next week).
> 
> i'm geeked.


Congrats on the new bike, _nice_ choice!! :thumbsup: 

Post some pics when you get a chance...


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

GumbyN said:


> bought a *Specialized Roubaix Elite* yesterday, brought it home today.
> gonna put it on the trainer tomorrow (we just got 6" of snow in KC the past 2 days, and bad weather for the next week).
> 
> i'm geeked.


Great choice and a BIG CONGRATS! The Roubaix was one of my two choices in the end and it's a great bike. You're going to love it. Ride it in good health and post some pics soon! Keep rolling :thumbsup:


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

I took up rowing, thats been going good. I also had that same gasket concern too, its kind of kept Me off the dirt trails.  



GumbyN said:


> decided to check bonktown today, after researching bibs/shorts last week. low and behold, they had some Castelli bibs that came up a couple minutes before i hit the site. $79.99 for stuff reg price at $219.
> even if they don't end up being a favorite, they are the same price as some of the cheapest bibs i've scouted on the interwebz.
> 
> took the weekend off from the trainer, but hit it last night anyway.
> ...


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

GumbyN said:


> bought a *Specialized Roubaix Elite* yesterday, brought it home today.
> gonna put it on the trainer tomorrow (we just got 6" of snow in KC the past 2 days, and bad weather for the next week).
> 
> i'm geeked.


finally was able to ride my bike outside this past sunday and monday.
weather has been crap, i had been in an "exercise", i've had a cold and was still battling a severe issue in my neck (still am battling it, can barely turn my head).

waaaay different riding off the trainer. having to focus on keeping the bike straight, every hand movement causes the bike to twitch/change direction a bit. fighting 20+ mph headwinds and hills on the first two rides after a cold...
hoping to ride again today (we had a tornado watch yesterday afternoon).

some general *observations/questions:*
-really happy with my shorts and bibs purchases. happier with the bibs, although they're a bit more snug. Giordana silverline shorts, very nice, but always feel like i have to pull up the shorts in back. good chamois, but not as good as my Castelli bibs. really like how the bibs fit/hold up the stuff. the Castelli's are a little more snug, but once i lose some flab, should be perfect.
-just ordered some Shimano 105 SPD-SL pedals. i have friends who ride those and Look Keo's, both recommend either one. went with the Shimano because my LBS carries them and the issues ppl have with either one are the same - to me there's not much difference between the two. will be getting shoes soon. currently using standard pedals with my tennies.
-noticed that on my trainer, i could push and push and push and my HR would edge over 170 to 180 and my legs would get tired and a great pump out of it, then be sore for two days (the good kinda sore). after my two rides outside, my HR has been way over 180 going up these hills into a headwind as i just put-put along. i'm breathing heavy, etc... then i get home and my legs feel fine, like i hadn't even ridden yet??? *<--- i guess there's no substitute for the real thing?*
-having an issue with sweat in my eyes. i wear glasses, but they don't hug my face and the wind seems to push the sweat into my eyes even more. *should i invest in a "halo"* to keep sweat at bay?

i'm liking it. will probably like it more when the weather is better and i get in better shape and can do longer rides... we do have hills here in KS, some long slopes, some steep ones mixed in... up north of KC 20 miles, it's not like it looks driving down hwy 70 where it's fairly flat.

still need to get a photo up.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Based on my own experiences, your trainer versus road ride comparisons are pretty much spot on. My attitude about trainers is that they're necessary evils to _maintain_ ones fitness level till the next riding season. Once that season begins, I can tell that my fitness is somewhat lower than it was at the end of the last, so while I'm able to perform at an 'ok' (for me) level, I need a few rides to get back to my more normal 'on road' fitness level.

There's also a perceived effort that's different on a trainer versus road riding. If I hit the mid 150's on the trainer, even with windows open and a fan cooling me, I feel like I'm pretty near maxing out on effort, but on the road (sometimes riding in near 90 degree temps), I can hit the high 160's to low 170's and perceive a lower exertion level. So yes, I agree that there's really no substitute for the real thing, but your fighting a cold no doubt has an effect as well.

Re: the bikes handling, between your being new to road riding, the bike being new and fighting the wind, it's no wonder you found the steering twitchy. Once you get a few miles in and become more accustomed to the bike, that feeling is likely to disappear. Roubaix's handle very well, IMO/E. 

Re: sweat in the eyes, here's something that might be worth a try:
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product2_10053_10052_201624_-1


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

thx, i'll check out that link in a few....

was telling the wife last night that my first ride i found my handling pretty bad, moving all over the road when i'd move my hands, etc. then on the 2nd ride, it was coming back to me, my lines weren't all over the place... 
practice, practice, practice, i assume.
it'll be fun.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

finally went on my 3rd ride yesterday (was out of town for the good weather this past weekend). just a tic shy of 12 miles... standard KS 20 mph headwind.

the road i'm riding is bumpy and rough, so my ass hurt when i was done - i haven't been getting out of the seat to ride up hills, been trying to focus on a cadence around 80-90, which means i'm putt-putting up the hills (like 7-9mph). seems that a farm tractor rode up and down that stretch of road when the asphalt was still warm. 

so, i wasn't exhausted when i was done, my legs weren't fried, but my feet and ass were a little sore (still dont have road shoes, ridding in my tennies on standard pedals). not unexpected, i assume, for my 3rd road ride.
avg speed was 14.4, avg HR was over 160, avg cadence was 90. was almost 12 miles of rolling hills in 50 minutes.

was really hoping i'd have a number of rides per week under my belt, as there's a half-century ride on may 1st. still haven't had a chance to do a group ride hosted by the local shop yet, dont' know if i'd be able to hang with the slow group.

having fun with it. getting use to the SRAM Apex shifting... i think i need to try and push harder up the inclines and get out of the seat from time to time, maybe try to totally pump my legs up.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

oh, something else i found out...
those "presta" valve stems, you can turn the stem til it's tight on top and you can't air up the tire.... was wondering why i wasn't pumping air into it and my gauge on the pump would skyrocket to 160+psi (didn't ride on the tires like that when they were low)....
i thought maybe i had bent/damaged the end of the presta valve, as this is my first encounter with that type of air valve. started dicking with it, realized that when i pressed on the nipple when it was tightened, no air came out. loosened up the top, pressed down, air came out.

my "a-ha" moment... hooked up the pump, and it started pumping as normal (was down in the 70s on psi at the time, could easily feel it when squeezing the tire).

so, for any newbs who find they can't fill up their presta valves, check the screw on the top and press on the nipple to see if you can let air out.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

actually did this ride in reverse direction on the 16th. 18 miles, nearly 15mph....
felt alright, was overdoing it about 14 miles in, and then i crested my last major hill and it seemed like my average speed went way up. wind at my back, smooth road, slight decline most of the way... was great.

got my pedals put on today - shimano 105s, and have Bontrager shoes to go with. hopefully the weather will warm/dry up and i can ride this week (didn't do much last week, had classes and it rained all the time).

will have to report back how much difference there is with real road shoes/pedals compared to old school platform pedals and running shoes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to see you're sticking with this. It's good that you got the presta valves figured out, otherwise you'd be running on no to low air pretty soon. 

Just curious if you're still on track to ride the half century on May 1 like you were planning.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Just curious if you're still on track to ride the half century on May 1 like you were planning.


nope, unfortunately.
longest ride i've had has been the one i just posted the link for (almost 19 miles), and that was over a week ago. i probably could've gone farther if i wanted to, but it as my first time going that far, wanted to be sure.
i also tweaked my knee while mowing this weekend.

it's been cold/rainy here in KC since then, i was in classes in downtown KC last week as well, didn't have the time when i got home. gonna try and go out today after work and try out my shoes/pedals for the first time (rode on the trainer for bit practicing getting in/out), even if it doesn't get above 60*. i don't have any cool weather gear yet. 
it's been a very cool/wet 'spring' here in KC this year, a good 10* cooler than average temps, and a lot more rain than normal.

the guys at the shop were ribbing me about not making any of the shop rides yet. now that i have the shoes/pedals, i have no excuses.

it does sound like i have a lot of excuses... believe me, i dream of going out and riding when i get home... it's just been crap weather here and i don't have the base layers to keep me warm/dry.


----------

